# Question to my fellow BHM



## extra_fat_guy (Dec 3, 2005)

Well, on more than one occassion, I've read how the BHMs of the board don't find thin women attractive... they really don't "trip their triggers" . I wanna know how many of you guys would turn down Carmen Electra or Brooke Burke? Just curious.


----------



## Goreki (Dec 3, 2005)

*laughs* I'm sticking around for these answers


----------



## blubberboy767 (Dec 3, 2005)

extra_fat_guy said:


> Well, on more than one occassion, I've read how the BHMs of the board don't find thin women attractive... they really don't "trip their triggers" . I wanna know how many of you guys would turn down Carmen Electra or Brooke Burke? Just curious.



I wouldn't turn them down at all, I think women of all sizes are attractive. Plus, they're both of the curvy variety. I'd turn down Kate Moss or any of the other bony supermodels without a moments hesitation. If you have an equally attractive thin girl and an equally attractive fat girl I'd pick the fat girl every time. But I'm not blind as I won't choose a girl purely because she's fat just like I'm sure no girl would choose me for the same reason.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 3, 2005)

I'd turn them down simply that I believe that they would be size prejudiced.


----------



## blubberboy767 (Dec 4, 2005)

Fuzzy said:


> I'd turn them down simply that I believe that they would be size prejudiced.



You never know, making snap judgements like that is being just as superficial as they are.


----------



## ChicagoGuy (Dec 4, 2005)

extra_fat_guy said:


> Well, on more than one occassion, I've read how the BHMs of the board don't find thin women attractive... they really don't "trip their triggers" . I wanna know how many of you guys would turn down Carmen Electra or Brooke Burke? Just curious.



Being a BHM myself, I actually prefer the company of smaller women. I would say I've had an equal number of relationships with both, but I think that when a woman is petite, it's great because of the size difference.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 5, 2005)

Oh, I love skinny, thin, lean women. I love the contrast and the skinnier they are the fatter I want to be...


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 5, 2005)

I recognize that Carmen has a pretty face, in the same way that I see that a man is handsome. But her skinny body with protruding ribs is a big turn off. To me, Carmen Electra might as well be a man, or more accurately a 12-year-old boy. Sorry, that's just how I feel.


----------



## Tad (Dec 5, 2005)

....I'm married!

If for some unfortunate reason I were 'available', and they were actually interested in me....eh, I don't know. 

I could not see having a relationship with those women. Generally I've never gone looking for just sex, and I've not had women propositioning me on the subject. If we were snowed in at a ski cabin, I was available, and they really wanted to get something on, I'd probably take the "it could be an interesting experience" approach. But if there was another woman there who was twice their size, I'd probably be more interested in her.

-Ed


----------



## shirmack (Dec 7, 2005)

i like women period at the risk of sounding cliche its really not about the looks mind you i have to have some physical attraction towards the person but its more about the mind structure and the ability to share thoughts and opionions but i do go for inbetween girls 
especially blondes i have a rather peculiar weakness for blonds lol


----------



## tankgirl (Dec 9, 2005)

I don't know how this is going to sound.... weird to me, but, it's burning in my mind now....
What, exactly, do BHMs think of "middle chicks," aka, those of us who are taller, wider, and just flat fuckin bigger than 90% of the female population.... but are not more than "slightly" overweight for their height....? 
For instance, me. 5'11", 200 flat, bout a 37" waist, 38" hips, 36" bust, and shoulders that would make a football player jealous. I work as a mechanic, and we have no tranny jack at the moment.... and we work mostly on old rigs where it's POSSIBLE to put a tranny into place by hand.... I'm not exactly a weakling. I suppose... just shy of Amazonian. But sans drop dead gorgeous looks. In my opinion. I don't know. Lot of folk say I'm cute (or wax absolutely eloquent on the matter). But I don't know. I don't see it, and as far as I'm concerned, I bear a strong resemblance to Ursula in the old Little Mermaid flick.... not anything else I've hear myself compared to.
I mean, really. I'm a chick that looks like a dude to most people... least, till I open my mouth. THEN, it apparently becomes noticable that my gender is NOT quite what it seems. *sigh*
Sorry, helluva day... no, coupla months, I think... no, ten months... no... Helluva life. That's all I can say.
Just... helluva life.
*looks for more beer*
Gotta get more trashed to survive THIS ride. *evil little snicker*
*scares everyone else out of RL room with ICP*


----------



## Obesus (Dec 9, 2005)

Oh, that just sounds perksom! I have had several girlfriends as tall or taller than I...and I am 5'10", 305 pounds...and I just love it when they grab me tighter than heck and threaten to heave me around...my friend Luna, who weighs about 145 can do that...yikes! Strong tall, powerfully build women are wonderfully attractive for those in the know, who have experienced the wondrousness of it! :bow: 



tankgirl said:


> I don't know how this is going to sound.... weird to me, but, it's burning in my mind now....
> What, exactly, do BHMs think of "middle chicks," aka, those of us who are taller, wider, and just flat fuckin bigger than 90% of the female population.... but are not more than "slightly" overweight for their height....?
> For instance, me. 5'11", 200 flat, bout a 37" waist, 38" hips, 36" bust, and shoulders that would make a football player jealous. I work as a mechanic, and we have no tranny jack at the moment.... and we work mostly on old rigs where it's POSSIBLE to put a tranny into place by hand.... I'm not exactly a weakling. I suppose... just shy of Amazonian. But sans drop dead gorgeous looks. In my opinion. I don't know. Lot of folk say I'm cute (or wax absolutely eloquent on the matter). But I don't know. I don't see it, and as far as I'm concerned, I bear a strong resemblance to Ursula in the old Little Mermaid flick.... not anything else I've hear myself compared to.
> I mean, really. I'm a chick that looks like a dude to most people... least, till I open my mouth. THEN, it apparently becomes noticable that my gender is NOT quite what it seems. *sigh*
> ...


----------



## 1300 Class (Dec 9, 2005)

I will not be so picky. I will not cast a prejudice against any woman, come what may.


----------



## Elwh1 (Dec 9, 2005)

I agree. I can look at the ESPN Swimsuit edition or a Victoria Secret catalog and not feel a thing. But add 300+ lbs to them and I can't control myself.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Dec 9, 2005)

Well guess its time for me to answer my own question. I prefer slim to average size women. I would date Carmen Electra, and Brooke Burke if they wanted to go out with me as long as i was single.


----------



## Goreki (Dec 11, 2005)

Obesus said:


> Strong tall, powerfully build women are wonderfully attractive for those in the know, who have experienced the wondrousness of it! :bow:



That's good to hear, actually. I'm in a similar position to tankgirl, and sometimes, I wonder.


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 14, 2005)

Personally, I would never be interested in, or rule out, a woman for her size/porportions. It takes a personality to catch or shut down my attention. And just for the record, celebrity status is totally wasted on me...I do not care how hot they are supposed to be, or not.


----------



## BigMoFo (Dec 15, 2005)

When I was 19 and around 300lbs. I dated a girl and she was 5'6" and weighed right around 100lbs. It was fun, but at the beginning I was afraid to hug her for the simple fact I was 3 times her size and was afraid to break her. Ended badly. Now it seems like I am attracted to girls 5'8"+ and around 160-225lbs, but wouldnt limit myself to just those numbers. Tank you sound awesome, "middle chicks" would be my cup of tea.


----------



## AtlasD (Dec 15, 2005)

Those ladies do nothing for me. They remind me too much of all those Sports Illustrated bimbettes who are about as huggable as a utility pole. A women should be soft- that's part of the "vive la difference".


----------



## boogie (Dec 15, 2005)

I like em slim.

my feeder is slim and wants to stay that way 

woo!

/ducks


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm fat and I like my women with some meat on their bones. Thin girls that I can crush are no fun. It's hard to explain to EMT's why there is a girl with pulverized ribs on my floor.......


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm a big guy who prefers big women. I recognize that carmen electra and her elk are "beautiful" but I think I would like to see them larger...


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 19, 2005)

Interesting thread. I'm making notes of who not to hit on

OK I know the question wasn't aimed at the gals, but it seems I keep having this discussion a lot lately. If you set your preferences for partners based on size, what happens with your relationship in the long run if size changes? I've had relationships with big men and small men, but the draw to me was that they were interesting men.

TANKGIRL: There are many who find women of strength and substance attractive AND I keep meaning to tell you to go check out Betty Baconbits' garage photos. Some of them can be seen on her myspace page: http://www.myspace.com/2tonsofun


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm not saying that I ONLY go for size..personality is important too...but if I had to make a choice between a thin woman and a large one...I'd be more for the large one


----------



## Big-Phil (Dec 19, 2005)

extra_fat_guy said:


> Well, on more than one occassion, I've read how the BHMs of the board don't find thin women attractive... they really don't "trip their triggers" . I wanna know how many of you guys would turn down Carmen Electra or Brooke Burke? Just curious.


Well I find women attractive for various reasons, I have no fixed concept of an ideal woman. After all there is more to life than how you look, since if you can't talk to someone or have nothing in common, then what kind of relationship would that be?

So give me an intelligent, strong-willed woman anyday - may be not that strong-willed, since I also like the quiet life ;O)

Phil


----------



## Jes (Dec 19, 2005)

GunnDancer said:


> I'm a big guy who prefers big women. I recognize that carmen electra and her elk are "beautiful" but I think I would like to see them larger...



elk=breasts?


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 19, 2005)

Lol..excuse me..I meant ilk as in "people like her"


----------



## Carrie (Dec 19, 2005)

Jes said:


> elk=breasts?



Yes. And caribou= well, never mind.


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 19, 2005)

Lol..okay okay FINE...I know that Carmen Electra and PEOPLE LIKE HER...are considered "beautiful" but I would like to see them larger.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 19, 2005)

GunnDancer said:


> Lol..okay okay FINE...I know that Carmen Electra and PEOPLE LIKE HER...are considered "beautiful" but I would like to see them larger.



You're a good sport.


----------



## Big-Phil (Dec 19, 2005)

Well I got confused between elks, caribou and moose...

Although I am still trying to think of the connection between elks & breasts


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 19, 2005)

I try!  It's hard to NOT be a good sport when it's such beautiful women teasing you...


----------



## Jes (Dec 19, 2005)

And with that comment, GUNN DANCER WINS FOR ALL TIME. 

I mean, c'mon!

and we kid b/c we love, Gunn.


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 19, 2005)

Well then i've never felt more loved! 

So what do I win??


----------



## Jes (Dec 19, 2005)

well me, for starters, but then I was going cheap even before the comment.


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 19, 2005)

Aww, you're not cheap, you're a priceless find that I just happened to get for a good deal!


----------



## Jes (Dec 19, 2005)

all right....do you happen to sell used cars for a living?


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 19, 2005)

Lol...no...although I've been told I should be a lawyer or go into politics....however I'm not saying anything that isn't the truth!


----------



## Falling Boy (Dec 21, 2005)

Well im married but if I were single then I wouldnt turn either of them down! And any man who says he would is LYING!!!!!!! Come on we are men!!! It doesnt have anything to do with the fact that it is Carmen Electra or Brooke Burke its just that they are female! And if they are willing more than likely we are too!


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 21, 2005)

No, seriously, whenever I see them on tv my reaction is a big ole "Meh". They just don't do it for me at all.


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 26, 2005)

I'm not a large girl... curvy and quite strong (imo) yes though. I'm 5'5" and hover in the region of between 120 and 130lbs depending on whether it's summer or winter. I eat what I like whenever I like and as much as I like - that's mainly why I tend to be heavier during the colder months lol!

For me what I love is the contrast between me and a man. He must be taller and much larger than me. That's the man that I dream of.

A big cute cuddly teddy bear... soft and with a handsome face, who can hold me in his lap and I would be feeling like I'm enveloped in a tender cloud... :wubu: or on a soft bouncy waterbed... :smitten: 

For me that's what makes a man a man - being big and _ergo _confident and sexy. Men are meant to be big and eat their plates clean. :eat1: Which gives great satisfaction to a woman who loves to cook and take care of her partner...

That's what my dreams are made up of...


----------



## Big-Phil (Dec 28, 2005)

Well I'll have to keep this all in mind 

It is always useful to know what women want from us, men!

Phil


----------



## Brasidas (Jan 7, 2006)

I might turn Carmen Electra down. I'd want a blood test first.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm not too into the Carmen Electras of the world but I do prefer thinner women. I'm more into the Alyssa Milanos and Jennifer Love Hewitts out there. And "middle" women are pretyy hot too, not to mention most plentiful and more accepting of BHM's!!!


----------

